# ttc naturally with prednisolone??



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - 

Anyone had success with a natural cycle with pred and baby aspirin?

I am about to use up my supply of prednisolone from my last treatments - 

I know this is probably not advised (self treating!) but I have only ever been pg 3 times - the 3 times I have only ever taken pred....

Doing some 'gooling' I have decided I am def going to take it but still need some advice - 

Should I take it on day 5, 7 or when I get a positive on a ovulation test kit? I will be taking 25 mg and know how to taper off....

Has anyone on a natural cycle with pred also had progesterone?? I am not planning on taking progesterone but was curious....

Thanks

Emma


----------

